# What is an "Elite" club??



## Panenka (Feb 21, 2017)

What makes a club an elite club.
Other than having elite fees


----------



## SuperNatural (Feb 21, 2017)

For the most part full funded teams are elite.

Pay-4- Play is recreational.



TFA out of Los Angeles is elite.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Feb 22, 2017)

There is a patch on the top team's uniform that says "elite."  I mean, how else would we know?


----------



## justneededaname (Feb 22, 2017)

To me, Elite means that you turn away applicants. Meaning not everyone who wants to play for an Elite club can. Whether you pay for it or it is funded is less important.

For example, an elite private school gets more applicants than it will take. All of those people will pay to be there. In San Diego, Parker is an example of an elite private school, while the Children's School is not.

The only truly elite clubs in So Cal are probably LAG (not LAG SB or any of the other LAG affiliates) and LAFC. And both only start at U12.  They only have their A team, and if you are not selected, you have to go to another club.

TFA comes close for the u-littles.


----------



## Panenka (Feb 22, 2017)

justneededaname said:


> To me, Elite means that you turn away applicants. Meaning not everyone who wants to play for an Elite club can. Whether you pay for it or it is funded is less important.
> 
> For example, an elite private school gets more applicants than it will take. All of those people will pay to be there. In San Diego, Parker is an example of an elite private school, while the Children's School is not.
> 
> ...


----------



## Panenka (Feb 22, 2017)

justneededaname said:


> To me, Elite means that you turn away applicants. Meaning not everyone who wants to play for an Elite club can. Whether you pay for it or it is funded is less important.
> 
> For example, an elite private school gets more applicants than it will take. All of those people will pay to be there. In San Diego, Parker is an example of an elite private school, while the Children's School is not.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. 
If you are an elite club you don't need to advertise you are elite people will come to you. All these clubs advertising elite are beginning to sound like used car salesmen.
They remind me of the movie "Suckers"


----------



## bababooey (Feb 22, 2017)

I believe all you need is to put Elite in the organization name on somewhere on your website. As MyDaughtersAKeeper put it, a patch with the word "elite" works well too.


----------



## Bananacorner (Feb 22, 2017)

I don't know or really care, all I know is my daughter's club is Elite -- they told me so.  Right before they asked me to write the check for dues...


----------



## sdsurffan (Feb 22, 2017)

If you are looking for third party validation - do your research:
For my daughter:
http://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/sd-surf-win-2nd-straight-recruiting-title_aid41413
http://www.soccerwire.com/blog-posts/which-youth-clubs-produce-the-most-u-s-girls-national-team-players/


----------



## Distraction (Feb 22, 2017)

I knew there was no way Surf was going to let this one go without defending their "Elite" status. We are elite. We have to be. We are from Del Mar and everything.


----------



## ESPNANALYST (Feb 22, 2017)

sdsurffan said:


> If you are looking for third party validation - do your research:
> For my daughter:
> http://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/sd-surf-win-2nd-straight-recruiting-title_aid41413
> http://www.soccerwire.com/blog-posts/which-youth-clubs-produce-the-most-u-s-girls-national-team-players/


Dear Coach and or Surf Marketing Team,
Thank you for joining today to post this. We appreciate the information. I am looking forward to your continued dominance in SD now that you no longer control the elite players in the region due to DA and now ECNL feeling that we need more options. I am sure you have super big plans (other than hopefully recruiting all the Blues players)
All the best.


----------



## ESPNANALYST (Feb 22, 2017)

Distraction said:


> I knew there was no way Surf was going to let this one go without defending their "Elite" status. We are elite. We have to be. We are from Del Mar and everything.


I know gag but at least it's predictable


----------



## sdsurffan (Feb 22, 2017)

Not wanting to pick a fight here but it's actually San Diego - Del Mar is a little to the west.
http://www.townblip.com/delmar.html


----------



## ESPNANALYST (Feb 22, 2017)

sdsurffan said:


> Not wanting to pick a fight here but it's actually San Diego - Del Mar is a little to the west.
> http://www.townblip.com/delmar.html


Dear Surf
I like you. Stay awhile we need humor like this here!


----------



## sdsurffan (Feb 22, 2017)

Coach and or Surf Marketing Team? 
There  is no way - Surf has a policy that prohibits our staff from posting on sites like these.


----------



## Distraction (Feb 22, 2017)

sdsurffan said:


> Not wanting to pick a fight here but it's actually San Diego - Del Mar is a little to the west.
> http://www.townblip.com/delmar.html


Shhh, keep that quiet. If all the people who live along the 56 and send their kids to schools in Del Mar USD saw that they would absolutely freak out.


----------



## ESPNANALYST (Feb 22, 2017)

sdsurffan said:


> Coach and or Surf Marketing Team?
> There  is no way - Surf has a policy that prohibits our staff from posting on sites like these.


Yes that's why you all use alt egos . Or would you like us to share their names with you?
Please...


----------



## fantasyfutbol (Feb 22, 2017)

ESPNANALYST said:


> Yes that's why you all use alt egos . Or would you like us to share their names with you?
> Please...


Says the guy who makes his page private....hahaha


----------



## ESPNANALYST (Feb 22, 2017)

fantasyfutbol said:


> Says the guy who makes his page private....hahaha


Round up the wagons! We are elite we are elite we are elite
Privacy doesn't constitute anything nice try tho


----------



## fantasyfutbol (Feb 22, 2017)

Oh I see how this works...you just write it and it becomes true????  This is a fun game...let me try.

Privacy constitutes EVERYTHING...nice try to you as well tho

Wow...see that...now I dismissed your point by simply telling you it doesn't work.  Man...you were probably on the ELITE debate team!


----------



## ESPNANALYST (Feb 22, 2017)

English please next time. Done feeding mr fantasy man the keyboard warrior supercharger


----------



## fantasyfutbol (Feb 22, 2017)

ESPNANALYST said:


> English please next time. Done feeding mr fantasy man the keyboard warrior supercharger


Is "tho" an english word? Is "English please next time" a sentence?  Where you really an ESPN Analist? Did you just "tap out" to this keyboard warrior?  I guess we will never know what you meant.  SENTENCES please next time.


----------



## Striker17 (Feb 24, 2017)

I think MMA references automatically show a lack of intelligence. I love it when the Surf warriors get fired up on their fake accounts!


----------



## Striker17 (Feb 24, 2017)

@ESPNANALYST i am sure you already know this but put that clown on ignore and they go away. I know I did! Peace


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 24, 2017)

sdsurffan said:


> Surf has a policy that prohibits our staff from posting on sites like these.


Hmm?  Is Thunderbolt on the Surf staff?  Cuz if he is, ... well .... his postings don't look good.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 24, 2017)

Surf is a well run organization and they have a ton of talented players.  Only 2 clubs in SoCal are close in terms of their results.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 24, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Surf is a well run organization and they have a ton of talented players.  Only 2 clubs in SoCal are close in terms of their results.


I can't disagree.  Which makes their refusal to address the scandal surrounding their G2006 Anaheim Surf team so remarkable.  Their evasiveness tells me something is very wrong over there.


----------



## espola (Feb 24, 2017)

Daniel Miller said:


> I can't disagree.  Which makes their refusal to address the scandal surrounding their G2006 Anaheim Surf team so remarkable.  Their evasiveness tells me something is very wrong over there.


In my tenure observing youth soccer closely, Surf has had fundamental disputes with Cal South, CSL, and Presidio.  Whether they got their way or not, other clubs were left disturbed in their wake.


----------

